# My Pen Drive Is Not Working.



## vibhansh (Apr 11, 2012)

When I Plug In my sandisk(4gb) the computer says it is write protected so i have to format it but can't because   the computer says this disk is wrie protected.I thin this happened due to-when i plugged my sandisk into Dish tru HD + . Any ideas how to fix this problem.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 11, 2012)

i am also having same problem in my hp 8gb pendrive.
you can format in MS DOS by
1)open run
2)type cmd
3)type format x: and enter(where x is the pendrive path)
ex: format g: and enter(where g is the pendrive path)
4)it asks to confirm
type y then enter..


----------

